# New broadhead for turkey's



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

http://www.arrow-dynamic-solutions.com/ ... DEO%20PAGE

Awesome broadhead for turkey hunting--check out the video at the link.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

that thing is crazy. at first i was like ok whats so cool then i realized it cut the turkeys head right off!!! whats with the white turkeys though? are they hunting in the barn yard or what

mark


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

These things are old news, heres the new one, read all about on cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Pabow, I was just checking out the Turkey Tearors in the gear section of T&TH Febuary edition and they look sweet I'd have to switch back to 100 grain heads for deer. But then again, I never had any problems with 100's for perfomance or pass throughs, and I do like these heads.
http://www.americanbroadhead.com/trophies.php


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

That broadhead looks sharp as hell, ill have to try them this year. Thanks


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

What happens when your ONLY shot is a softball size hole thru the brush?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Heres as good as it gets, Woody Sanford at his finest with the Bullhead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_evKubUu ... re=related




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dNTrp66 ... re=related


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

dakota, when your faced with that you either pass or you remember Mel Gibson's Quote from The Patriot " Aim small, miss small". It all depends on your skill and confidence. Cheers either way :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Those broadheads r sweet


----------

